# A Melody in the FORZA DEL DESTINO Overture (question)



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Can somebody who knows LA FORZA DEL DESTINO tell me the name of the melody that begins at 3:26 here? Which part of the opera is it from? Thanks.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

It's towards the end of the great Act II duet between Leonora and the Padre Guardiano.


----------

